# Any recomendations for learning spanish??



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi
Have any of you kind people got any suggestions of a good web site for learning the spanish language! or maybe something I could purchase in say.... whsmiths.
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

Rosetta stone seems to be pretty good, but different things work best for different people


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Rosetta Stone? Ideal if you want to speak like a Mexican roadsweeper and learn total rubbish like "El hombre esta ballando".
Great if you're surrounded by dancing men but not a lot of use otherwise.

And anyway....Bob doesn't have to learn Spanish. When he was in Huescar he just called me....and now he lives in a Brit ghetto.

Hey Bob....remember that time in the electrical shop?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Michel Tomas (not sure of the spelling ) is not bad. You will learn with 2 other students and will get plenty of practice to speak it correcly. In addition to these discs I would recommend* Spanish Pronouns & Prepositions* also *Spanish Verb Drills*. There are loads of exersizes in the books. 

Good luck


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Hey Bob....remember that time in the electrical shop?


I did feel really embarrassed for you then, but hey I got you out of it:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best way to learn Spanish is to learn the grammar, verbs etc from cds, lessons etc and spend as much time as you possibly can in amongst spanish people. Listen to them, try understand them and get a feel for the language, then have a go! Try to speak it at every available moment and make a note of any new words you hear!!


Thats what I've done! hhmmm..... been here 18 months and... well I get by, but couldnt hold an intelligent conversation... cant do that in English either LOL

Jo xx


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> The best way to learn Spanish is to learn the grammar, verbs etc from cds, lessons etc and spend as much time as you possibly can in amongst spanish people. Listen to them, try understand them and get a feel for the language, then have a go! Try to speak it at every available moment and make a note of any new words you hear!!
> 
> 
> Thats what I've done! hhmmm..... been here 18 months and... well I get by, but couldnt hold an intelligent conversation... cant do that in English either LOL
> ...


LOL!! you sound a lot like myself Jo. 
Thanks for all your replies!
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> The best way to learn Spanish is to learn the grammar, verbs etc from cds, lessons etc and spend as much time as you possibly can in amongst spanish people. Listen to them, try understand them and get a feel for the language, then have a go! Try to speak it at every available moment and make a note of any new words you hear!!
> 
> 
> Thats what I've done! hhmmm..... been here 18 months and... well I get by, but couldnt hold an intelligent conversation... cant do that in English either LOL
> ...


Would love to spend time amongst spanish people Jo .... to learn the language.. but not much hope of that back here in liverpool... the only time I speak to spanish people is when they come into my place of work.. (tourist information) asking me for directions... local bus information.. accommodation...etc. would just love to reel out the information in Spanish!!! Maybe I could rent out a room to a spanish student!... Just a thought!
nicola x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Would love to spend time amongst spanish people Jo .... to learn the language.. but not much hope of that back here in liverpool... the only time I speak to spanish people is when they come into my place of work.. (tourist information) asking me for directions... local bus information.. accommodation...etc. would just love to reel out the information in Spanish!!! Maybe I could rent out a room to a spanish student!... Just a thought!
> nicola x



jojo's advice is the best on this

personally i would avoid all 'self-teaching cds though & have lessons if at all possible

when I'm teaching, those who have learned previously from cds often have the most trouble - unlearning bad habits the cd didn't correct - well, the cd can't hear them, can it?

good news for you is, apparently scousers learn spanish pronunciation easily


something to do with how you naturally use your mouth when speaking in a scouse accent











apparently the welsh have the same advantage:confused2:


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.... Think my best option is to enrole in a night class... come september.
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Thanks for your advice.... Think my best option is to enrole in a night class... come september.
> Cheers!
> nicola x



Definately! IMO a teacher who is Spanish would be the best choice if thats possible. The one thing I have learnt (if not the ability to chat in Spanish) is that unless the teacher is actually in Spain, Spanish teaching is quite abit different to how the spanish actually speak. What you learn in lessons, altho valuable for grammar verbs etc, is nothing like the way they speak on a day to day basis. Hence I think some of the CDs can be a little misleading sometimes, altho I guess anything and everything helps! Bear in mind, different regional dialects, areas etc

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Definately! IMO a teacher who is Spanish would be the best choice if thats possible. The one thing I have learnt (if not the ability to chat in Spanish) is that unless the teacher is actually in Spain, Spanish teaching is quite abit different to how the spanish actually speak. What you learn in lessons, altho valuable for grammar verbs etc, is nothing like the way they speak on a day to day basis. Hence I think some of the CDs can be a little misleading sometimes, altho I guess anything and everything helps! Bear in mind, different regional dialects, areas etc
> 
> Jo xx


Yes, as Jo says, a teacher (Spanish if you're lucky!) would be the best choice. A local adult education centre should run various levels of courses for you - from beginners to advanced. When we knew for definite that we were coming here, I went to advanced evening classes for a couple of years (as I had studied Spanish previously anyway) to brush up.....luckily my adult ed teacher, although English, had lived and worked in Spain post-degree for some years and so her conversational style was different to those classes at school. It was a great atmosphere at the adult ed classes too - and we all found it really helpful and inspirational to learn together. I think we got a lot more out of it that way compared to any learning done from CDs etc. But as I generally say, it will of course take you up to a certain level (you could have perfect grammar, etc) but you really need to be in the country itself where you will absorb so much more from general daily life. 

xx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Chica,
I started on Michel Thomas and it did work for me - but he never covers the Vosotros part of verbs and all the pronunciation is South American.
In the end I had some lessons in the UK and then from AnLes (who is fantastic teacher) and from my neighbours. 
I also used the other books you recommended, for the exercises and 'Teach Yourself' is a good range of books too. 
Or if a person is in the UK, sign up for the Open University Courses. Brilliant books.
xxxx






Chica said:


> Michel Tomas (not sure of the spelling ) is not bad. You will learn with 2 other students and will get plenty of practice to speak it correcly. In addition to these discs I would recommend* Spanish Pronouns & Prepositions* also *Spanish Verb Drills*. There are loads of exersizes in the books.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*learning spanish*



nicola67 said:


> Thanks for your advice.... Think my best option is to enrole in a night class... come september.
> Cheers!
> nicola x


Your best bet is definitely to have evening classes because the classes provide the rhythm you need for language learning. Your teacher doesn't have to be a native speaker - an English teacher may be more tuned in to the problems Brits have learning Spanish because they've been there themselves! 
Don't forget it takes years to "learn" a language so you'll need lots of practice which may come from cds or other methods recommended here.
Good luck, and keep with it


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Or....date a Spaniard!! That helps too!!!

xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Or....date a Spaniard!! That helps too!!!
> 
> xxxx


Now that is a good idea... ooops, I'm married 

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you all, for all the information, its been most helpfull. Cant wait to get started!
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Would love to spend time amongst spanish people Jo .... to learn the language.. but not much hope of that back here in liverpool... the only time I speak to spanish people is when they come into my place of work.. (tourist information) asking me for directions... local bus information.. accommodation...etc. would just love to reel out the information in Spanish!!! Maybe I could rent out a room to a spanish student!... Just a thought!
> nicola x


Or maybe you could put ad up on the noticeboard of the tourist office, or your local education college, for Spanish-English exchange conversation. Might be some native Spanish students over there. That is always a good way to learn.
Caz.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Or....date a Spaniard!! That helps too!!!
> 
> xxxx


I'm trying!

But they just keep slapping my face and calling me Viejo Verde!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Hi Chica,
> I started on Michel Thomas and it did work for me - but he never covers the Vosotros part of verbs and all the pronunciation is South American.
> In the end I had some lessons in the UK and then from AnLes (who is fantastic teacher) and from my neighbours.
> I also used the other books you recommended, for the exercises and 'Teach Yourself' is a good range of books too.
> ...


Yes I think Michel Thomas has his limitations and is nearly always in the formal and the boy student used to drive me crazy!!!!. I started some small group lessons when I first came over but the teacher was very weak by allowing someone to talk nonsense in the lesson, nothing to do with spanish...lol...so needless to say I gave it up. I think I have said before that my best teaching aid was a german/ spanish course. I had to translate the book from german into spanish then I could listen to the 6 cassettes that were of everyday conversational spanish. The best aid I had!! But yes, the best method is going to school if possible if not already over here.

I worked with someone once who was doing a spanish degree, came for a practice holiday to Granada and was totally stumped due to the dialect , she didn't find the trip that useful but I must say once you get used to the letters they chop it's not too bad. It is a very strong dialect here. At least they can understand me...mostly...until we get to the past tense:confused2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

nicola67 said:


> Hi
> Have any of you kind people got any suggestions of a good web site for learning the spanish language! or maybe something I could purchase in say.... whsmiths.
> Cheers!
> nicola x


Hey there,

As some people mentioned try some classes and once you reach certain level I would suggest you try reading the news in Spanish and also try some books. Radio and TV are also of great help. 

The grammar is a bit complicated when you start and it can be disappointing (as any other language) but the secret I guess is never give up and keep on practicing! It will be a rewarding effort I am sure.

Best of luck!

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm trying!
> 
> But they just keep slapping my face and calling me Viejo Verde!


 Try an intercambio - offer them a bit of Welsh in return!!!


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here and sort of feel a bit of a fraud as though we plan to move to Spain when we are older (got 2 kids and they HATE the idea of moving now, and our employment skills aren't particularly transferrable!) but I have enrolled in beginners Spanish at my local college starting September. At least this way I feel like I will be doing something towards my dream!

Nicola do you want a buddy for your studies?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

skirt said:


> Hi all, newbie here and sort of feel a bit of a fraud as though we plan to move to Spain when we are older (got 2 kids and they HATE the idea of moving now, and our employment skills aren't particularly transferrable!) but I have enrolled in beginners Spanish at my local college starting September. At least this way I feel like I will be doing something towards my dream!
> 
> Nicola do you want a buddy for your studies?


Nicola/Skirt,

This website could also be of some help. You might want to take a look... you can learn languages for free and "mingle" with Spanish speakers as well as help others to learn languages you speak.

www dot livemocha dot com 

Tallulah's idea of an "intercambio" is a great one as you will see if Spain is "for you".

Cheers!


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi thanks, I registered with live mocha a while ago but had a few weirdos wanting to talk in a way that's not really appropriate for an old married woman! Maybe was just unlucky though. Will have another look. 

I thought I might listen online to a decent spanish radio station - what's the best one for talking do you think?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

skirt said:


> Hi thanks, I registered with live mocha a while ago but had a few weirdos wanting to talk in a way that's not really appropriate for an old married woman! Maybe was just unlucky though. Will have another look.
> 
> I thought I might listen online to a decent spanish radio station - what's the best one for talking do you think?


Hey,

Sorry to hear about ur experiences with livemocha.

Here is the Spanish public radio stations. You can choose to listen to news, music, interviews, etc.... avoid "Ràdio 4" as it is in Catalán, not Spanish.

Radio Nacional de España, en directo y a la carta - RTVE.es

Good luck!


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

I know this is random, looking at the website do you know if any of them have a womens hour equivalent?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

skirt said:


> I know this is random, looking at the website do you know if any of them have a womens hour equivalent?


No idea... sorry!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

skirt said:


> Hi thanks, I registered with live mocha a while ago but had a few weirdos wanting to talk in a way that's not really appropriate for an old married woman! Maybe was just unlucky though.


 Hi skirt. I used to get the same playing backgammon on MSN. They would ask g/gender and age. I used to say g=not sure yet and age=106...lol. Still didn't put em off. Sooo annoying when you just want to play a game!!


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

chica lol yes it was like that - how old are you and what do you look like. I only answered once and said 68, and 23 stone. The music on this radio 3 is english but pretty good - radio 2 ish. Am on my lunch from work at the minute and this is a good way to remember my holidays and learn a bit. Cheers


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

The Instituto de Cervantes has a "Virtual Classroom" where you can learn online. The Institudo de Cervantes is the official examining body for foreign learners of Spanish (the equivalent of the Cambridge University exams for learners of English).

Internet-based Spanish courses - Aula Virtual de Español (AVE) - Instituto Cervantes

Anyway, I would imagine it is for SERIOUS learners of Spanish who want something they can put on their CV as opposed to "holiday maker" Spanish. 

You can download course samples from the website before committing. The levels available are from complete beginner to proficiency.

I haven't done the online course myself, but I did an attendance course and I later sat for one of the DELE exams (Spanish equivalent of the Cambridge First Certificate exam). My Instituto de Cervantes course was good quality, balanced (reading, writing, speaking, listening, grammar, and vocab in equal parts) and is Castillano Spanish.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are in the UK and have satellite tv, you can watch tvei - España Directo is on in the evening and they have news and discussion items with the topic written underneath, which can be very useful for learning new words and also for listening to people talking. 
We found it to be very helpful.
You have to scroll up through the channels because it's high up, at somewhere around where German TV is.
xx


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

Great suggestions thank you. I will ask dh to find the channel as he looks at German TV loads, usually when I am in bed :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh Scarborough! 
I know that really, really well. 
My parents lived in Rothbury Street for a while and now in Cloughton. Before that, in Whitby, then Robin Hoods Bay...
We lived in Asia for 8 years and then in York for 6 lost years. Good for the kids though.
They live there right now. Working and doing what they enjoy, which is generally, going to Evil Eye in York!

Never regretted coming here for a second. 
Despite having to learn two languages and with a terminally leaky roof.
xxx





skirt said:


> Great suggestions thank you. I will ask dh to find the channel as he looks at German TV loads, usually when I am in bed :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Ooh Scarborough!
> I know that really, really well.
> My parents lived in Rothbury Street for a while and now in Cloughton. Before that, in Whitby, then Robin Hoods Bay...
> We lived in Asia for 8 years and then in York for 6 lost years. Good for the kids though.
> ...



I was born in York and my family still live there but I live in Scarborough very near Rothbury Street. In fact I can see it from my front window as we live high up on a hill. Scarborough is fab -no better than today 27 degrees, sitting in my beach hut on the North Bay! Sadly thats a rarity though.

I imagine Galicia to be very like the whitby moors though, is it?


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, where we live it is, very much like the NYMoors. But without Fylingdales and no steam trains!
To get to Portomarin, which is a major stopping place on the Camino de Santiago, we drive over very familiar countryside!
The north coast is more like Cornwall and the West coast isn't..it's very dramatic with lots of islands and cliffs and beautiful beaches.

A few hundred metres down from us, it's really hot each day, as AnLes will confirm. 

The main differences are the vineyards and the Miño and Sil Canyons and the wonderful wines, both red and white...and the seafood...and the beef...and the chestnuts...

Some of the houses around here are like Wensleydale farm houses -solid and built to last. Ours is very old with metre thick walls.

I would go so far to say that life here is pretty much like living in Whitby would be. For some strange reason Whitby comes first on any 'best place to live' scale and I've never actually lived there! My parents did live on Church Street though and it's pretty cool.

For the first time, I'm feeling quite affectionate towards old Yorkshire right now! Then I remember our day out to the coast today and the fact that you can actually swim in the sea without freezing to death! 

Galicia has other attractions...cider, black pudding and great markets, wonderful people and clean air with beautiful light. Red wine..white wine...did I already write that? It's important!
xxxxx










skirt said:


> I was born in York and my family still live there but I live in Scarborough very near Rothbury Street. In fact I can see it from my front window as we live high up on a hill. Scarborough is fab -no better than today 27 degrees, sitting in my beach hut on the North Bay! Sadly thats a rarity though.
> 
> I imagine Galicia to be very like the whitby moors though, is it?


----------



## skirt (Aug 17, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Well, where we live it is, very much like the NYMoors. But without Fylingdales and no steam trains!
> To get to Portomarin, which is a major stopping place on the Camino de Santiago, we drive over very familiar countryside!
> The north coast is more like Cornwall and the West coast isn't..it's very dramatic with lots of islands and cliffs and beautiful beaches.
> 
> ...


It sounds very beautiful, just enchanting. I love Yorkshire too but it IS cold even though the kids swam today in the sea, theres only maybe 10 days a year when that is possible.

Whitby is best on 31 October when they have the Goth Weekend. Now that is something that everyone shoud experience, its fabulous. Very middle class now though, all oyster bars and Boden :eyebrows:


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur experiences with livemocha.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have recently signed up to Live Mocha! A spanish native has agreed to give me some spanish lessons.. will be having my first lesson later on today... he speaks catalan! .... You mentioned Catalan is Not Spanish.. Can you explain please ??? 
Cheers!
nicola x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*catalan*



nicola67 said:


> Hi
> I have recently signed up to Live Mocha! A spanish native has agreed to give me some spanish lessons.. will be having my first lesson later on today... he speaks catalan! .... You mentioned Catalan is Not Spanish.. Can you explain please ???
> Cheers!
> nicola x


No, Catalan is not Spanish!
But don't worry all - Catalans speak Spanish, so I suppose he'll be speaking to you in Spanish with a Catalan accent.
It's a bit like Welsh in the UK in the sense that it's a language spoken in a particular region of Spain. It's taught in schools, is the native language of the people in this area, and you'll hear it much more than Spanish in the street, but Spanish is also spoken. It was banned under the regime of Franco.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, Catalan is not Spanish!
> But don't worry all - Catalans speak Spanish, so I suppose he'll be speaking to you in Spanish with a Catalan accent.
> It's a bit like Welsh in the UK in the sense that it's a language spoken in a particular region of Spain. It's taught in schools, is the native language of the people in this area, and you'll hear it much more than Spanish in the street, but Spanish is also spoken. It was banned under the regime of Franco.


Silly me!
I mentioned that the spanish guy who is teaching me spanish speaks 'Catalan' it was actually CASTILIAN .... bit of a mix up!  
Regards!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Silly me!
> I mentioned that the spanish guy who is teaching me spanish speaks 'Catalan' it was actually CASTILIAN .... bit of a mix up!
> Regards!


!!!

Well - how did it go?!


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> !!!
> 
> Well - how did it go?!


Hi
Was a bit nervy at first ie .... speaking to a stranger via skype! but we were talking for 2 and a half hours! 
He speaks very good English so conversation was not a problem ... He was asking me questions on what 'I ' knew about the structure of the English language... Nowns vowls, objectives, etc etc etc and all these complicated questions! LOL felt like I was back at school  He posted me a web page on English v Spanish grammer, to be getting on with.. untill we speak again in a couple of days!


----------



## pamhmail (Jun 2, 2009)

*Learning Spanish*

Hi
I studied Spanish before moving to Spain & although I do live in Catalunia I seem to get by in Castellano. I still use tapes and have some books to improve my grammer but I have found that the only way to learn is to make friends with the locals and see if anyone wants to learn English in exchange for Spanish lessons.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Hi
> Was a bit nervy at first ie .... speaking to a stranger via skype! but we were talking for 2 and a half hours!
> He speaks very good English so conversation was not a problem ... He was asking me questions on what 'I ' knew about the structure of the English language... Nowns vowls, objectives, etc etc etc and all these complicated questions! LOL felt like I was back at school  He posted me a web page on English v Spanish grammer, to be getting on with.. untill we speak again in a couple of days!


Who was teaching who??? LOL 

Jo xxx


----------

